# Who's owned the most bikes this year



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Let's see who's owned the most bikes this year I bet I win this one lol


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

5 more


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

And another rhino and a 850 that I don't have pics for


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I think you win this one. lol :rockn:


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Two questions for ya.....

Why change so many times?

Which one did you enjoy the most? (Bet it was that yellow outlander :rockn: )


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Na I'd say for fun the Green 840 for comfort the Blue 850 can't beat that power steering I didn't care much at all for the Outty.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Oops one more


----------



## sinz (Sep 3, 2012)

that many quads in 18 days WOW


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Last yr bro


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

sinz said:


> that many quads in 18 days WOW


Gotta love those newbies


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Just curious why didn't you like the outty? and if you liked the 840.. why didn't you just keep it?


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Just wasn't impressed and on the 840 I made $2900 profit on it that's why I sold it


----------



## sinz (Sep 3, 2012)

winking face ment it was a joke . 

as u said THIS year aka just started 18 days ago .


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

So you make money by buying and selling them? Id love to do that but i would just keep em all


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I just piddle around with it. I'll get one ride it for a while and get bored with and either sell or trade it.


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Ah okay well im jelous of the selection you have had

---------- Post added at 08:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 AM ----------

Ou and you must go through alot of plastic shine!


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Na most are in good shape when I get them. You can tell alot about how they've been taken care of by the plastic and motor. If someone doesn't care enough to take the time to spray off the motor and plastic after they ride them then they more likely sure don't take the time to service them.


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

^^^ this is true !!


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

I thought I would for sure win this but I guess not. I've been through 11 last year.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Geez do you guys go through women as quickly as quads?! 

Wait...don't answer that. Some things are better left unknown. :boggled:


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Na but I sure got one I pay someone to take.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

You got me on who has owned the " most" bikes looks like ya into buying an selling,,, but I bet I got ya who got the most bikes.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol I think everyone on MIMB kinda knew they didn't stand a chance. Along with tires.


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I kinda chilled out on tires only went threw 11 sets lol


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ha ha only 11


.


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Rednekid (Sep 19, 2012)

Well what was your favorite tire for mud and favorite all around tire? I see you have "sampled" plenty of tires.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I like backs and terms for mud. All around best trail tire I had was Moto MTC's. The worst tires I had was Law 2's I had 3 sets and they all shook like hell popped of the bead.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

JLOWERY said:


> I like backs and terms for mud. All around best trail tire I had was Moto MTC's. The worst tires I had was Law 2's I had 3 sets and they all shook like hell popped of the bead.


My outlaw2s don't shake at all they feel like my terms did but I do got asr pro xc tierods now too.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I'll never own another set I'd rather ride on 32 Backs


----------



## Rednekid (Sep 19, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with the moto monsters? I know they are like backs but I hear they are a little stiffer. Thinking about trying them out. I am between them and the OL2 but from what you were saying they don't seem to be a good choice.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

The moto monster's are a good tire for mud they do ride a little stiffer than backs but their lug spacing is a little different and they run taller than backs also I've had one set and really liked them. I just hated the law 2's I know you get a bad set every now and then but all 3 sets did and rode the same and 2 of those sets were the lighter batch. I'll never own another set. I'd choose Mudlites over Law 2's and that's bad lol.


----------



## Rednekid (Sep 19, 2012)

Haha. Thanks for the input. Looks like I'll be buying some monsters pretty soon then


----------



## racin_rhino (Sep 5, 2012)

ooooh! i wanna play too!
in 2012 i had:
2007 brute 750 camo
2005 brute 750 camo
2006 brute 750 silver
2006 brute 650 sra red
2005 brute 650 sra green
2003 outlander 400 red
2008 cat 700 efi camo
2005 cat 650 v2 green
2005 grizzly 660 green
200? grizzly 660 blue
2004 kodiak 450 blue
1998 kodiak 400 green
1999 cat 300 green
1999 cat 300 green
2004 outlander 400xt green
2007 cat 650 h1 lime green
2000 cat 500 auto green
1998 big bear red

i think thats it.
wonder if i have pix of all these still... i'll have to go looking!
and yes i buy and sell - specifically i look for things that dont run or other mechanical issues. hence the number of brutes - i've done alotta cranks


----------



## racin_rhino (Sep 5, 2012)

none of mine are nearly as nice as jlowery's stuff tho.


----------

